# Divorzio per colpa ... si può fare?



## Boberto (13 Marzo 2015)

*Divorzio per colpa ... si può fare?*

Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare, vi spiego brevemente la mia storia: 
6 anni fa scoprii che la mia ex moglie aveva un'altra relazione, una volta scoperta si senti libera di continuare a frequentare la persona con cui usciva nonostante non fossimo ancora separati. 
Io dopo la botta iniziale (22 anni dimatrimonio con 2 figli gemelli maggiorenni) riuscii a riordinare le idee e fortunatamente conobbi una donna ( la mia attuale convivente).
Avrei potuto infierire su di lei chiedendo la separazione per colpa, ma dato che non serbavo rancore visto che ho conosciuto una persona fantastica, decisi di fare la consensuale per separarsi nel migliore dei modi , e ( datemi pure dello stupido) gli vendetti la casa di nostra proprietà ad un prezzo di mercato ridicolo accollandomi anche il mutuo residuo e tutte le spese notarili che sarebbero spettate a lei...lo feci per i miei figli.
Ora, passati ormai 5 anni dalla separazione vista la nuova legge, sto cercando di divorziare in municipio, ma lei non ne vuole sapere.
Dimenticavo...lei ora convive con un'altro uomo perchè il primo la lasciò dopo pochi mesi. 
Vuole mettermi i bastoni tra le ruote  atutti i costi!
Quello che chiedo al forum, è se io potrei a questo punto chiedere il divorzio per colpa, oppure cosa potrei fare per obbligarla a darmelo ( anche senza colpa ) visto che mi vorrei risposare.
Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque mi sappia dire qualcosa.
Roberto


----------



## spleen (15 Marzo 2015)

Boberto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, spero qualcuno mi possa aiutare, vi spiego brevemente la mia storia:
> 6 anni fa scoprii che la mia ex moglie aveva un'altra relazione, una volta scoperta si senti libera di continuare a frequentare la persona con cui usciva nonostante non fossimo ancora separati.
> Io dopo la botta iniziale (22 anni dimatrimonio con 2 figli gemelli maggiorenni) riuscii a riordinare le idee e fortunatamente conobbi una donna ( la mia attuale convivente).
> Avrei potuto infierire su di lei chiedendo la separazione per colpa, ma dato che non serbavo rancore visto che ho conosciuto una persona fantastica, decisi di fare la consensuale per separarsi nel migliore dei modi , e ( datemi pure dello stupido) gli vendetti la casa di nostra proprietà ad un prezzo di mercato ridicolo accollandomi anche il mutuo residuo e tutte le spese notarili che sarebbero spettate a lei...lo feci per i miei figli.
> ...


Io non saprei, credo che forse ti converrebbe interpellare un buon avvoato, esponendogli accuratamente il tuo caso.
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2015)

Il divorzio non deve essere concesso.
Dopo il periodo di separazione di legge avviene in seguito a richiesta di uno dei due.
Non sei andato da un avvocato?


----------



## Boberto (16 Marzo 2015)

Vi ringrazio per le risposte Spleen e Brunetta.
Si ho sentito lo scorso anno un avvocato ma non per vedere di farlo per colpa, proverò a sentirlo.
Solo che in comune ne spenderei 16 di euro mentre tramite avvocati sapete bene anche voi quali sono le spese a cui vado incontro. 
Sapendo che potrei richiederlo per colpa magari ci pensa un attimo sapendo che dovrebbe accollarsi tutto lei e probabilmente non si impunterebbe  per non concedermelo...solo questo è il motivo della mia richiesta.

Grazie ancora.

Roberto


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Marzo 2015)

Boberto ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio per le risposte Spleen e Brunetta.
> Si ho sentito lo scorso anno un avvocato ma non per vedere di farlo per colpa, proverò a sentirlo.
> Solo che in comune ne spenderei 16 di euro mentre tramite avvocati sapete bene anche voi quali sono le spese a cui vado incontro.
> Sapendo che potrei richiederlo per colpa magari ci pensa un attimo sapendo che dovrebbe accollarsi tutto lei e probabilmente non si impunterebbe  per non concedermelo...solo questo è il motivo della mia richiesta.
> ...


Se la separazione è stata consensuale non può diventare una giudiziale, a meno che non si offrano motivi 'nuovi' sconosciuti all'epoca della separazione consensuale.


----------



## Boberto (26 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se la separazione è stata consensuale non può diventare una giudiziale, a meno che non si offrano motivi 'nuovi' sconosciuti all'epoca della separazione consensuale.


Grazie Jim, ma se come motivazione uso quella del tradimento avvenuto all'epoca non può andare bene?


----------



## Boberto (27 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se la separazione è stata consensuale non può diventare una giudiziale, a meno che non si offrano motivi 'nuovi' sconosciuti all'epoca della separazione consensuale.


Ma se come motivo porto il tradimento di allora? All' epoca non ne parlai per rendere la separazione veloce e senza scontri...potrebbe essere preso in considerazione?


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Marzo 2015)

Boberto ha detto:


> Ma se come motivo porto il tradimento di allora? All' epoca non ne parlai per rendere la separazione veloce e senza scontri...potrebbe essere preso in considerazione?


Potrebbe certamente essere preso in considerazione, non è detto che accada ma c'è giurisprudenza minoritaria sul punto.
Ovviamente devi dimostrare che all'epoca in cui hai prestato il tuo consenso alla consensuale NON sapevi nulla del tradimento, e che lo hai appreso solo in un secondo momento.


----------



## Boberto (2 Aprile 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Potrebbe certamente essere preso in considerazione, non è detto che accada ma c'è giurisprudenza minoritaria sul punto.
> Ovviamente devi dimostrare che all'epoca in cui hai prestato il tuo consenso alla consensuale NON sapevi nulla del tradimento, e che lo hai appreso solo in un secondo momento.


Ti ringrazio Jim, scusami se ho tardato con questa risposta. In realtà sapevo del tradimento come ho scritto sopra, ho voluto la consensuale perchè essendo finito un'amore non volevo accanirmi su di lei (anche se adesso lo rimpiango) e volevo velocizzare la separazione perchè non ce la facevo più ad averla accanto.


----------



## Traccia (7 Aprile 2015)

Boberto ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Jim, scusami se ho tardato con questa risposta. In realtà sapevo del tradimento come ho scritto sopra, ho voluto la consensuale perchè essendo finito un'amore non volevo accanirmi su di lei (anche se adesso lo rimpiango) e volevo velocizzare la separazione perchè non ce la facevo più ad averla accanto.


bella stronza però!
manco un minimo di gratitudine per la svendita della casa, per le corna 'abbonate', ecc ecc?
ora non vuole darti il divorzio?
ma perchè? come mai si rifiuta di divorziare? che ti dice?


----------



## Boberto (7 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> bella stronza però!
> manco un minimo di gratitudine per la svendita della casa, per le corna 'abbonate', ecc ecc?
> ora non vuole darti il divorzio?
> ma perchè? come mai si rifiuta di divorziare? che ti dice?


Perché adesso secondo me mira al mantenimento,sta mettendo in vendita la casa, sia lei che la persona con cui vive non hanno un lavoro "ufficiale " questa persona oltre ad averle fatto fare scelte sbagliate, le ha fatto perdere anche diversi lavori, e lui di lavorare come si deve non ci pensa nemmeno. Per me il motivo del rifiuto è questo, una volta venduta la casa sarà nulla tenente


----------



## Traccia (7 Aprile 2015)

Boberto ha detto:


> Perché adesso secondo me mira al mantenimento,sta mettendo in vendita la casa, sia lei che la persona con cui vive non hanno un lavoro "ufficiale " questa persona oltre ad averle fatto fare scelte sbagliate, le ha fatto perdere anche diversi lavori, e lui di lavorare come si deve non ci pensa nemmeno. Per me il motivo del rifiuto è questo, una volta venduta la casa sarà nulla tenente


azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
porca zozza!!!
beh, ti conviene spendere due soldi in più in un buon avvocato ora anzichè pagare a vita il mantenimento di una approfittatrice.
ci sarà un modo
legale dico
in fondo hai tutte le ragioni
io cercherei e scaverei se esiste un cavillo che possa salvarti
solitamente c'è tutto e il contrario di tutto, basta essere bravo ad interpretarlo e rigirarsi la frittata
non sono avvocato ma ho questa sensazione da quello che si vede in giro
avere ragione è ormai superfluo se non indifferente a certi livelli


----------



## Boberto (8 Aprile 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> porca zozza!!!
> beh, ti conviene spendere due soldi in più in un buon avvocato ora anzichè pagare a vita il mantenimento di una approfittatrice.
> ci sarà un modo
> ...


Ti ringrazio Traccia!


----------

